# Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor



## Jalau (9. Juli 2018)

*Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor den ich hauptsächlich fürs Gaming nutzen will.
Mein Budget liegt bei bis zu 240-270 Euro und gespielt wird auch viel schnelles (Shooter etc.).
Mein PC hat momentan eine GTX 780 aber das wird sich ändern wenn die Preise etwas fallen. Ich denke aber deswegen, dass einerseits der Preis und die Karte das ganze auf Full HD beschränken. Praktisch wäre es wenn man den Bildschirm drehen, neigen und die Höhe verstellen kann. Muss aber nicht sein.
Ich habe jetzt schon etwas rumgestöbert, Tests gelesen und habe ein paar Monitore gefunden: LG IT Products 24GM79G-B, Acer XF240H, AOC G2460PF, Viewsonic XG2401, Samsung C24FG73. Bin offen für alle Meinungen und natürlich auch sehr gerne Alternativen.

MfG und Danke im Vorraus,
Jalau


----------



## PCGH_Manu (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*

Der Samsung. Warum, erklärt dir der freundliche Herr im Video: Samsung C24FG73 im Test:  Der beste Gaming-Monitor unter 300 Euro


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*

Den LG Monitor habe ich auch und bin bis jetzt super zufrieden.
Und der geht von der Freesync Range noch weiter runter als der vorgeschlagene Samsung.  Ok, der Samsung hat VA Panel der LG TN. Das bessere Bild hat wahrscheinlich der Samsung.
Aber ich bin mit der Bildqualität zufrieden.
Der LG ist außerdem höhenverstellbar. Was mir sehr wichtig war.



			
				Jalau schrieb:
			
		

> Mein PC hat momentan eine GTX 780 aber das wird sich ändern wenn die Preise etwas fallen.


Willst du dir dann eine AMD Karte holen?

Weil bei Nvidia macht Freesync nicht so viel Sinn. Bzw funktioniert dann nicht.


----------



## Jalau (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*

Vielen Dank. Schaue ich mir an. Jemand meinte, dass aber wegen dem anderen Panel die Reaktionszeit von 1ms nicht realistisch wäre oder nur unter speziellen Bedingungen. Macht das einen spürbaren Unterschied, bzw. stimmt das überhaupt?
Edit: Danke auch an dich Headcrash. Freesync kann ich ja eh nicht nutzen. Denke werde nämlich auf eine 1080 Ti upgraden.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*



Jalau schrieb:


> Edit: Danke auch an dich Headcrash. Freesync kann ich ja eh nicht nutzen. Denke werde nämlich auf eine 1080 Ti upgraden.


Dann würde ich eher nach einen guten WQHD Monitor Ausschau halten mit G-Sync. Ok, die sind teurer... macht aber meiner Meinung nach mehr Sinn.


----------



## Jalau (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*

Ja gut bis zur 1080 Ti werde ich noch warten. Nur werde ich bei Nvidia bleiben denke ich. Momentan ist ja eine 780 verbaut die mehr als Full HD und 120 FPS eh nicht packt. Deswegen macht es für die nächste Zeit denke ich schon erstmal Sinn einen günstigeren Monitor zu holen. Also den LG empfiehlst du?


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*

Ja ich kann den LG uneingeschränkt weiter empfehlen. Am Anfang war ich etwas zu doof, da habe ich nicht geschnallt wie man durch das OSD Menü navigiert. Unten drunter der Anschalter ist gleichzeitig ein Stick zum navigieren.
Das Problem ist wenn du jetzt einen Freesync Monitor nimmst und Freesync nicht funktioniert der Monitor immer mit 144hz läuft. Wenn du deutlich mit den FPS da runter kommst können Tearing Effekte auftreten.
Und wenn du dir eine GTX 1080 Ti holst die langweilt sich fast mit dem Monitor und FHD.


----------



## Jalau (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*

Also besser einen Monitor ohne Freesync? Ja klar, aber so viel Geld will ich erstmal nicht ausgeben und kann auch sein, dass die 1080 Ti noch 1 Jahr auf sich warten lässt. Nutze eh 3 Bildschirme deswegen könnte man, wenn man nochmal einen neuen irgendwann holt den jetzigen neuen verkaufen oder mit einem anderen tauschen. Also normalerweise schaffe ich so 90-100 FPS in den meisten Spielen. Und wenn ich jetzt schon einen anspruchsvolleren Bildschirm hole dann macht sich das doch auch nicht gut mit der 780 oder?


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*



Jalau schrieb:


> Also normalerweise schaffe ich so 90-100 FPS in den meisten Spielen.


Dann könnte schon Tearing auftreten.



> Und wenn ich jetzt schon einen anspruchsvolleren Bildschirm hole dann macht sich das doch auch nicht gut mit der 780 oder?


Notfalls könntest du die Settings runterstellen.  Ich finde Freesync macht bei dir keinen Sinn.

Aber mal abwarten was noch andere hier meinen.


----------



## Jalau (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*

Was wenn ich die FPS im Spiel auf z.B. 100 setze? Hat er dann trotzdem Probleme mit 144Hz? Kann man dann nicht am Monitor das ganze vorerst auch runterstellen?

Kannst natürlich auch gerne einen mit G-Sync und oder höhere Auflösung empfehlen, wenn du da was parat hast und mich überzeugen kannst 

Ja, warten wir mal noch auf andere Meinung.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*



Jalau schrieb:


> Kannst natürlich auch gerne einen mit G-Sync und oder höhere Auflösung empfehlen, wenn du da was parat hast und mich überzeugen kannst


Der hier: Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz ab €' '519,46 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland oder der Dell S2716DG ab €' '510,73 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Jalau (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*

Oh wow. Gut das ist natürlich schon extrem teuer.
Glaube dass ich ich wirklich erstmal ein bisschen billiger einsteige, sofern das möglich ist.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*

Wenn schon G-Sync, dann ein anständiger Monitor, wo der Aufpreis nicht mehr so stark ins Gewicht fällt. Die TN-Teile mit 6 Bit halte ich für einen schlechten Kompromiss. Gute Monitore fangen mit dem AOC Agon AG271QG, 27" an.


----------



## Jalau (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*

Das ist mir momentan dann echt zu teuer. Habe ich einen großen Nachteil mit den am Anfang genannten Modellen? Also Screen Tearing wurde ja genannt. Kann man da irgendwas machen, falls das Auftritt? Also einfach den Bildschirm nur auf 60-100 Hz für das momentane Spiel einstellen oder die FPS IM Spiel einfach auf einen festen Wert setzen, der eigentlich immer erreicht werden kann? Weil ich doch schon dann in der Kategorie bleiben würde, sofern es die teuren Modelle nicht für einen guten Preis gebraucht gibt.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Wenn schon G-Sync, dann ein anständiger Monitor, wo der Aufpreis nicht mehr so stark ins Gewicht fällt. Die TN-Teile mit 6 Bit halte ich für einen schlechten Kompromiss.


Zumindest der Acer hat 8Bit. Laut Geizhals Angabe.




			
				Jalau schrieb:
			
		

> Also einfach den Bildschirm nur auf 60-100 Hz für das momentane Spiel einstellen oder die FPS IM Spiel einfach auf einen festen Wert setzen, der eigentlich immer erreicht werden kann?


Du kannst im Spiel VSync aktivieren.  Aber dadurch kann es auch zu Rucklern usw kommen.
Würdest du ein altes Spiel spielen wo man mal locker 400 Fps erreicht dann würde VSync Sinn machen. Aber nicht wenn die FPS deutlicher geringer sind als die Bildwiederholfreqenz des Monitors.


----------



## Jalau (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*

Also muss es G-Sync sein oder die 1080 TI muss her? Weil viele meinten, dass wenn man ne 1080 TI zum Beispiel hat G-Sync wieder meistens ziemlich überflüssig ist, wegen V-Sync z.B..
Ich kann aber auch die Refreshrate des Monitors bei meinem PC im Nvidia Controlpanel einstellen. Bringt das da nichts? Das könnte man doch auf 100 fürs erste setzen, sofern es Probleme gibt?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*

Die Geister scheiden sich an der Frage, ob irgendein Sync bei hoher Framerate UND hoher Bildwiederholrate gebraucht wird. Klar ist das Tearing dann geringer bzw kaum sichtbar. Da man ja einerseits nicht in jedem Spiel dreistellige Frameraten erreicht, spätestens dann, wenn auch eine 1080 Ti in die Jahre kommt. G-Sync ist daher mMn nie sinnlos.

Warum willst du die Frequenz beschneiden? Es macht kein Sinn bzw. du fährst immer am besten mit größtmöglicher Bildfrequenz.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Warum willst du die Frequenz beschneiden? Es macht kein Sinn bzw. du fährst immer am besten mit größtmöglicher Bildfrequenz.


Weil ich geschrieben hatte das es zu Tearing kommen kann wenn die FPS deutlich niedriger sind.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*

Naja,  kommt immer zu Tearing, wenn Fps und Hz asynchron laufen. Also auch, wenn sie in etwa gleich (groß) sind, wenn auch dann nicht so stark. Ohne Free-/G-Sync arbeitet man halt mit Vsync, Fastsync oder Framelimit - je nachdem. Man zähmt also die Frames und lässt die Monitorfrequenz gefälligst in Ruhe!


----------



## Jalau (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*

Okay, danke. Habe das dann erst jetzt ganz verstanden. Da also das ganze mit dem Tearing sich in den Griff kriegen lässt würde ich doch ganz gerne bei meinem Budget von max 300 Euro bleiben und nur im Notfall darüber gehen. Da hätten wir dann einmal den Samsung und den LG. Sonstige Optionen? Bin bei dem Samsung etwas skeptisch wegen dem langsameren Panel für Shooter etc.. Ist die Skepsis angebracht?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*



Jalau schrieb:


> Ist die Skepsis angebracht?



Nein. Die Reaktionszeit ist an sich schon recht brauchbar niedrig und wenn dir das Bild zu sehr schliert, stellst du im Monitor-Menü die "Reaktionszeit" hoch und es wird bei Bewegungen schärfer. Der Samsung hat wie der LG eine (flimmernde) Unschärfereduzierung.

Das erklärt aber auch der freundliche Mann im Video meines ersten Posts.


----------



## Jalau (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*

Habe das Video heute morgen ganz gesehen. Ja, er hat das mit der Einstellung gezeigt. Nur Frage ich mich ob es da einen Unterschied zwischen dem LG Panel und dem Samsung Panel gibt, also ob das LG Panel von Haus aus nicht besser für Shooter ist (wegen der Reaktionszeit des anderen Panels) oder ob das keinen Unterschied macht?  Weil das wirkte im Video so als ob das nur eine Softwareseitige Lösung wäre und da dachte ich, dass das LG Panel das vielleicht besser kann (dafür die Farben nicht so gut sind).


----------



## PCGH_Manu (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*

Der Unterschied von paar Millisekunden (ohne Unschärfereduzierung!) ist so minimal, dass er nicht auffallen dürfte. Von Haus aus sind vielleicht andere TN-Panels für Shooter besser, etwa eines mit 240 Hz oder ein Edel-TN wie der Asus PG27VQ. Zwischen den beiden Modellen ist die Reaktionszeit aber vernachlässigbar.

Der Samsung ist in der Preisklasse einfach konkurrenzlos. Da muss ich dem guten Herrn im Video uneingeschränkt beipflichten.


----------



## LastManStanding (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*

der Samsung ist sehr Flexibel in der Verstellung, hat aber auch einen recht ausladenden Fuss. Wenn der Monitor sehr nah an die Wand soll wird das nix.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*

Nur der C24FG70. Der C24FG73 im Video des netten Redakteurs nicht.


----------



## Jalau (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*

Hört sich gut an.
Kann man den Samsung auch im Zweifelsfall an eine Halterung für mehrer Bildschirme hängen oder an der Wand befestigen?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*

Das der Samsung nicht an den LG ran kommt sollte klar sein.

Viele vergessen die langamen Schaltzeit eines VA beim schwarz oder grau wechsel die können dann mal schön bis 40MS hoch gehen das gepaart mit 144Hz kann extreme Schlieren verursachen da die Schaltzeit dann nicht mehr reicht für 144Hz.
Generell läuft VA schon an der Grenze mit 144Hz besser laufen die mit 100Hz.
Und nicht zu vergessen das Ghosting.

PCMonitorInfo hat dazu ein schönes Vid. vom Samsung wo alles gezeigt wird.


Musst dich halt entscheiden willste performance oder ein zwischending und mit muss besseren Bild als TN.


----------



## Jalau (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*



Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Musst dich halt entscheiden willste performance oder ein zwischending und mit muss besseren Bild als TN.



Also sagst du eher  LG 24GM79G-B? Wegen der Performance?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*

Das ist halt schwer zu sagen wenn ich wählen müsste würde ich den Samsung nehmen da mir bild einfach wichtiger ist als die perfekte Performance.

Musste testen halt.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*

40 ms sind absoluter Quark. Sowohl meine als auch die Messungen von Prad haben keine derartigen Ausreißer festgestellt. 

Es stimmt zwar, dass die Reaktionszeiten von VA-Panels stärker variieren als bei andern Paneltypen - einerseits treten solche Extreme meist nur in dunklen Grauwechsel ohne starken Kontrast auf, wo sie eh kaum auffallen, andererseits ist der Durchscfhnitt auch nicht höher als bei IPS.

Habe beide Monitore getestet und ich meine: Die homöopathisch höhere Reaktionszeit ist die generell bessere Bildqualität allemal wert. 

Wenn Performance über allem anderen steht, dann gleich ein 240-Hz-Monitor.


----------



## Jalau (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*

Gut 240 Hz werde ich auch mit einer 1080 Ti in meine Spielen nicht nutzen können, außer ich stelle die Grafik auf ganz niedrig. 
Aber ich denke der Samsung sieht ganz gut aus. Hat er eine Vorrichtung um ihn an einer anderen Halterung anzubringen, falls das mal fällig wäre?


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*

Ich denke auch das man zwischen 144hz und 240Hz keine großen Unterschiede mehr wahrnimmt.
Als nächstes kommt 600Hz oder was? Alles Marketing.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*

Die messen aber nicht alles.

Da musste schon bei TFTCentral schauen und da gibts kein 144Hz VA der nicht abschweift.

Ja betrifft nur Schwarz/Grau und kontrastreiche sachen halt.
Dennoch kann das stark ins gewicht fallen.

z.b den Samsung 32 http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/samsung_c32hg70/response_1.png

Und das fällt schon auf wenns auf einmal von klar auf blurry wechselt.


----------



## Jalau (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*

Okay das macht jetzt die Entscheidung echt schwer. Wenn das wirklich merkbar ist, vor allem bei schnellen Spielen, dann ist mir denke ich Performance fürs Erste wichtiger als Bildqualität. Schlecht werden die Bilder beim LG auch nicht sein oder? Außer es gibt einen Monitor der beides vereint? Sind das dann die Monitore ab 500 Euro aufwärts oder haben die ähnliche Probleme? Oder gibt es einen etwas teureren mit 144 Hz der gute Bilder und Reaktionszeit bietet?


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*

Der LG hat zwar TN aber 8Bit Farbtiefe. Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden. Kein Vergleich zu meinen alten Monitor.
Außerdem hat er einen höhenverstellbaren Standfuß. Was für die Ergonomie sehr wichtig ist.
Der Samsung hat das nicht.

Hier auch noch ein Test:Test: LG 24GM79G - Hardware-Journal - Results from #4


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*

6bit+FRC, so wie jeder andere 24" FHD 144Hz TN Monitor auch.
Und ja, 240Hz machen nochmals einen Unterschied. 
Alleine schon vom tearing her.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*



JoM79 schrieb:


> 6bit+FRC, so wie jeder andere 24" FHD 144Hz TN Monitor auch.


Achso ok. Dennoch bin ich mit dem Bild super zufrieden. Deutlich besser als mit meinen alten Monitor.
Ich denke das ist auch meckern auf hohem Niveau. VA oder IPS braucht man normalerweise nicht zwingend wenn man der Durchschnittsnutzer oder Gamer ist.
Wenn man viel mit Bildbearbeitung macht dann ist das was anderes.


----------



## Jalau (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*



JoM79 schrieb:


> 6bit+FRC, so wie jeder andere 24" FHD 144Hz TN Monitor auch.
> Und ja, 240Hz machen nochmals einen Unterschied.
> Alleine schon vom tearing her.



Was würdest du denn empfehlen?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*



Jalau schrieb:


> Gut 240 Hz werde ich auch mit einer 1080 Ti in meine Spielen nicht nutzen können, außer ich stelle die Grafik auf ganz niedrig.
> Aber ich denke der Samsung sieht ganz gut aus. Hat er eine Vorrichtung um ihn an einer anderen Halterung anzubringen, falls das mal fällig wäre?



240 wirst du auch nutzen können. Du brauchst keine 240 Fps dafür.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das man zwischen 144hz und 240Hz keine großen Unterschiede mehr wahrnimmt.
> Als nächstes kommt 600Hz oder was? Alles Marketing.



Aaaaaahhh...! *haaresträub*

Mal ehrlich, hast du schon mal einen 240er angezockt?


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Aaaaaahhh...! *haaresträub*
> 
> Mal ehrlich, hast du schon mal einen 240er angezockt?


Nein, habe ich nicht.
Ich sag ja schon nichts mehr.


----------



## Jalau (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*

Gut, 240 Hz wird aber in meiner Preisgestaltung denke ich keine Rolle spielen. Ich bin denke ich erstmal mit 144 Hz zufrieden.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*

In FHD 24" 144Hz die beiden Samsung, weil VA Panel mit nativen 8bit.


----------



## Jalau (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*



JoM79 schrieb:


> In FHD 24" 144Hz die beiden Samsung, weil VA Panel mit nativen 8bit.



Und bei einer Kategorie wie 27'' 144Hz? Also irgendwas bei rund 300 Euro +- 50 Euro? Oder würdest du da immer noch zu dem Samsung greifen?

EDIT: Habe mir jetzt den Samsung bestellt. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe und all eure Meinungen!


----------



## Ace (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*

hier ist für jeden was dabei





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0SsroltBxP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*

Für mich nicht, hmm.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 144Hz Einsteiger Monitor*

Eher die besten Schrotthaufen 2018 hatte er es nennen sollen.

Bis 250€ die kann man noch kaufen aber alles andere danach oh gott aber wer auf Lotto und Verarsche steht kann das machen.

Man sollte auch die Prob. mit nennen und nicht einfach ohne Plan  auf GH mal schnell was zusammen suchen was jeder 3Jährige kann.


----------

